

Online mapping for beginners A free online course - jatorre
http://blog.cartodb.com/post/66372286509/online-mapping-for-beginners-a-free-online-course

======
jatorre
There is some more info here:

[http://cartodb.com/academy](http://cartodb.com/academy)

------
eightysteele
Actually what datasets will you guys be working with? Anything fun?

~~~
furilo
Propose your favourite datasets!

------
mrcactu5
December is like Next month... but I have already signed up!

~~~
andrewxhill
Thanks! It'll be here before you know it :)

------
andrewxhill
Nearly 500 signups already and it isn't even noon! :)

------
furilo
What you will be going through?

~~~
andrewxhill
I haven't put it all together yet, but I have given a number of workshops so
will draw a lot of material from things I done in the past. I will probably
cover the basics of mapping online, creating your first points map, styling
points, creating multiple layer maps, and maybe a bit of temporal mapping.
Nothing final yet!

------
marias
Will definitely attend!

------
eightysteele
Guys this is amazing.

